# Dovecot synch. mit Outlook Express



## mbsouth (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo ans Team!

System: Debian Etch 4.0r2, Dovecot + Postfix (virtual user and domains)
Status: Soweit funktioniert alles reibungslos!

Problem:
Folgendes Problem tritt auf, wenn Mail-Clients (Outlook Express) einige Tage ihre Postfächer nicht abfragen -> 

Server: E-Mails werden vom Ordner "new" nach "cur" verschoben, im mail.log werden keine Fehler angezeigt

Client:
Outlook Express wird nicht mit dem Server synchroniesiert. Erst wenn das Mailkonto unter Outlook Express gelöscht und neu angelegt wird, werden die Mails wieder zugestellt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

LG mbsouth


----------



## mbsouth (21. Juni 2008)

http://wiki.dovecot.org/Clients#head-f910cec39289329c817725b7a1f2a3857bb5fd97


----------

